# delayed AF after down reg?



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone got any comments on this?, 
my surrogate has started the protocol  for DEIVF Russia, and the protocol said to have a down reg injection of  Zoladex 3.75 on day 22 of her cycle, then wait for AF on day 28 as  usual, before continuing on with the next bit of the protocol.
  The doc here in the UK we saw to prescribe the Zoladex, said it wasnt  available as a 3.75ml injection, and gave her a Zoladex 3.6ml slow  release implant (that lasts 28 days)( I beleive the Zoladex 3.75 also lasts 28 days)
  (Her period is late now 4 days late) so we are having to cancel scans  and everything until AF appears. 
Reading up on the Zoladex 3.6, it  sounds like this drug often stops AF all together until the drug wears  off.    
Im now thinking that this maybe the wrong version of the drug.  has  anyone else had this, or had delayed AF after taking down reg injection  like Zoladex?
  We have contacted Russia, but they are slow to respond.  
  I have spoken to a friend who has had 11 cycles of IVF, she said she  twice had delayed AF after taking a down reg drug, so thats reassuring,  anyone else know about this drug or the implant version?

Lily X


----------

